# dudas y problemas con gnome

## johpunk

hace dias que me cambie a gnome y pues e notado que al instalar alguna aplicacion pues no me la muestra en el menu hace un rato instale el gimp y no aparecia en el menu hasta que reinicie el computador y ahy si me mostro esta aplicacion en el menu, que debo hacer esto para no tener que reiniciar cada vez que instale alguna aplicacion  :Idea:   otra cosa es que no me muestra la particion de debian, que cuando estaba en kde me la mostraba y podia entrar a ella sin ningun problema y ya por ultimo hay alguna paginas a las que frecuento que ahora noto las fuentes del firefox diferentes diria yo mas pequeñas, incluyendo esta pagina, solo me muestra un poco mas pequeño el contenido de los post, como por ejemplo esto que estoy escribiendo, alguna idea de como solucionar todo eso   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## esculapio

Para actualizar sin loguearse es 

```
env-update
```

 Para reiniciar solo X se usa Ctrl-Alt-retroceso aunque gnome debe tener algo para salir y entrar sin bootear. La particion debe ser solo agregar el icono y firefox es editar-preferencias-contenido, ahí estan las fuentes para editar.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> hace dias que me cambie a gnome y pues e notado que al instalar alguna aplicacion pues no me la muestra en el menu hace un rato instale el gimp y no aparecia en el menu hasta que reinicie el computador y ahy si me mostro esta aplicacion en el menu

 

De eso se encargaba antes fam (File Alteration Monitor) y ahora gamin. Prueba a volver a emerger gamin después de haber completado toda la instalación de gnome. Con eso bastará.

----------

## johpunk

bueno acabo de instalar el gamin a ver como me va ahora ya que no lo tenia instalado pq al instalar gnome no lo instale completo solo lo basico osea gnome-session  :Smile:  sobre lo del firefox pues yo nunca le e movido ls fuentes siempre uso las que vienen por defecto y me parece raro que al cambiar de desktop pues me alteren las fuentes, que yo sepa las fuente que vienen como predeterminadas en firefox son  times tamaño 16 y asi lo tengo pq como dije siempre uso las fuentes que vienen como predeterminadas en el firefox   :Confused:   y sobre lo de la particion de debian nada aun, que debo instalar o que debo hacer para que aparesca esta particion junto a las otras  :Question: 

----------

## ekz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  y sobre lo de la particion de debian nada aun, que debo instalar o que debo hacer para que aparesca esta particion junto a las otras 

 

Prueba a reiniciar el servicio hald, hace tiempo había un bug que no mostraba las particiones montadas (ni en el escritorio ni en nautilus) hasta que se reiniciera ese servicio, no sé si lo habrán solucionado o no.

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*    y sobre lo de la particion de debian nada aun, que debo instalar o que debo hacer para que aparesca esta particion junto a las otras  
> 
> Prueba a reiniciar el servicio hald, hace tiempo había un bug que no mostraba las particiones montadas (ni en el escritorio ni en nautilus) hasta que se reiniciera ese servicio, no sé si lo habrán solucionado o no.
> 
> Saludos

 

ya lo reinicie y nada! sigue igual   :Confused:   por lo otro sobre lo de las aplicaciones que instalo y no aparecen en el menu pues nose eso si esta raro hace un rato instale el brasero y deluge y aparecieron de forma normal en el menu pero al instalar ekiga no, y como cosa rara me toco reiniciar, tambien reinicie a ver si me aparecia la particion de debian pero nada

----------

## johpunk

bueno sobre lo de la particion de debian ya cree un acceso directo en mi escritorio ya solo me falta lo demas  :Smile: 

pd: me voy a quedar ciego por como me salen las fuentes en el firefox   :Laughing: 

----------

## JotaCE

siguiendo con los problemas con gnome, acabo de instalar gentoo + gnome en una PC del trabajo pero no veo la aplicacion para gestionar usuarios y grupos, alguien sabe algo alrespecto?

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> siguiendo con los problemas con gnome, acabo de instalar gentoo + gnome en una PC del trabajo pero no veo la aplicacion para gestionar usuarios y grupos, alguien sabe algo alrespecto?

 

A los usuarios de gnome con más tiempo, nos aparece:

```
$ emerge -uDvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Gilles Dartiguelongue <eva@gentoo.org> (12 Apr 2008)

# Masking gnome-system-tools because it is broken,

# to help fix it, see bug #214265

- app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

 /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/gnome-system-tools

... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Yo no lo he quitado porque es dependencia de gnome 2.20.x Pero a juzgar por lo que dicen en el bug y la advertencia yo no lo usaría JotaCE...

----------

## JotaCE

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   siguiendo con los problemas con gnome, acabo de instalar gentoo + gnome en una PC del trabajo pero no veo la aplicacion para gestionar usuarios y grupos, alguien sabe algo alrespecto? 
> 
> A los usuarios de gnome con más tiempo, nos aparece:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Que desastre podria quedar si desenmascaro app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 y app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2-r1?

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Que desastre podria quedar si desenmascaro app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 y app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2-r1?

 

Piensa desde la perspectiva opuesta: con gpasswd y adduser jamás tendrás el más mínimo problema (al menos que se sepa hasta ahora). Si quieres, también puedes encargarte de mantener ambos paquetes, los cuales ya no se mantienen en gnome.org desde gnome-2.14 tal y como indica su versión.

El desastre que me parece más previsible es que no podrás actualizar gnome si los tienes instalados, todo indica que será una de esas dependencias que bloquean versiones posteriores. Por si acaso me equivoco, el lugar más adecuado para preguntar es en el bug 214265, no en el foro.

Lo único que pierdes es:

/usr/bin/boot-admin

/usr/bin/services-admin

/usr/bin/time-admin

/usr/bin/users-admin

Jamás he usado ninguno de ellos, acaso time-admin en un pasado bastante remoto y cuando empecé a usar Linux y no sabía cómo configurar el reloj y me causaba el típico problema con W.

----------

